# Profitec Pro 300 - owner thread



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

This could potentially be another OCD project methinks. Like the time I got a scratch on the car and I wondered how the heck I could get that away. Now many years later I am more than happy to discuss clear coat hardness of any given car/make model, how many microns you could polish off using this or that product.....you get the idea and maybe you have a similar experience 

Nonetheless, this is the type of projects I really like. Learning new stuff, perfecting techniques and talking to and meeting new people interested in the same 

Our setup is a Profitec Pro 300 bought at a local tea and coffee shop here in Stavanger, Norway, called Helmer Te & Kaffe. They are an official dealer and have good service quality. I have also ordered a chrome Eureka Mignon through them which will arrive next week. The Profitec came with the standard single and double filter w/spouts but I am already thinking of bottomless and which accessories to buy (yes the two-foot fever has already hit). The online owners manual for the Mignon and how-to videos have already been read and seen, but I am keen to learn more from other owners on it as well. So right now I am borrowing a Kitchen Aid burr grinder which is able to do fine grinds (to the extent that on an 17g dose that was hopefully correctly tamped there wasn't any water coming through the portafilter even after 20 secs...).

Anyways - I am here to learn and humbly hoping for your leniency to what will surely be ignorant questions at some times. I will keep posting updates as I use my kit.

Here's the machine as it sits on the counter today. I like its simplistic looks and manual handling + it takes up surprisingly little space on the counter.

Have a great day everyone, wherever you are!


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like a great machine and looks very elegant there! I think you'll get some great shots when you pair it with your new Mignon. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Great choice - and yes I think many of us on here, me included, share your passion for getting in to a hobby/passion deeply!

Looks great I wouldn't be surprised if quite a few more owners start to appear on here


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Do keep regular posts coming, be it reports, questions or discussions.

If you are OCD (I classify myself as one ) then you've stepped into a dangerously deep pool! So much to learn, perhaps a never ending quest. One thing I need to keep telling myself is that I should try to enjoy the coffee as much as the process of making espressos. Or V60..

After all, if you have an analytical mind, it's hard to overcome the confirmation bias, so let your tongue do the talking (as in tasting) and don't assume 'non picture perfect' shots are automatically bad!

Your first tool. Naked portafilter. Very good tool to analyse extraction. Nowadays, I don't use spouted pf.. More hassle to clean. Unless my kids and wife are sharing a shot..


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Your first tool. Naked portafilter.


Yes, this is already considered and Profitec customer service have confirmed any 58mm will fit the Pro 300. I am awaiting dealer feedback on availability and pricing.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

erikh74 said:


> Yes, this is already considered and Profitec customer service have confirmed any 58mm will fit the Pro 300. I am awaiting dealer feedback on availability and pricing.


It seems the post I made earlier disappeared..

Anyway, just in case you weren't aware, Nuovo Simonelli and the likes are 58mm and do fit, but their ears are at 2 o'clock and 7 o'clock (we belong to the 3 o'clock and 9 o'clock). Gaggia the same?

Unless you don't mind the handle not locking at 6 o'clock... You know which ones to avoid!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

here is the parts diagram


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

erikh74 said:


> Yes, this is already considered and Profitec customer service have confirmed any 58mm will fit the Pro 300. I am awaiting dealer feedback on availability and pricing.


What they mean is that any E-61 compatible portafilter will fit.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Stanic said:


> here is the parts diagram


Excellent!!


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Some additions to the setup - a Motta Knock Box and a milk frother thermometer.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

that knock box is nice looking, really massive


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Stanic said:


> that knock box is nice looking, really massive


That's the smaller motta one 

I just got one today too & it's the perfect size for me. The angled top seems to help with aiming too.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Stanic said:


> that knock box is nice looking, really massive


It is the small one, scales in at 11 cm in diameter and 15 cm in height. Fairly heavy though and sits nice on the counter. Design is of course a preference  I originally wanted an Osaka but came across this at a very decent price.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

So @erikh74, how are you finding the 300?....


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Planter said:


> So @erikh74, how are you finding the 300?....


Sorry for not updating, I have been on vacation.

Anyways, the machine has turned out to be everything I thought it would be. I am still waiting for the Mignon grinder to complement, but the shop we bought the 300 at also sell high quality, freshly roasted local beans. After a few back and forths on the Eureka commercial grinder they have there, I found the correct setting for them to use that suits the 300 and my taste. We now get that honey flow that I have been looking at on Youtube videos - and here is one of my own.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BfTceQtl3gw/

I have made lattes, cappuccinos, americanos, long blacks and of course regular espressos. All consistent even when making several in a row. Warm up time is appx. 5 minutes to 93 deg. As for the steamer this works great for our private use, which is one pitcher to make enough for two cups. Usually 30-40 secs to get to the too-hot-to-touch temperature. But it will take a minute or so to warm up before another double cup with foamed milk can be produced (which is no problem for us). And then there is the hot water dispenser that also functions very well if all I want is a cup of tea.

Add all of this with the clean looks and build quality of a tank = SUCCESS


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice flow there! Glad to hear you're enjoying the machine


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Glad to hear it. Good looking shit too. Will only get better when you've got it all properly tuned in with your own grinder. Good work


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

UPDATE - local dealer says it could take up to two weeks to get the Eureka due to production issues in Italy....... Now if only Profitec had a smaller brother to the T64......


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Here is a video of a single basket shot, 7 gram, ecological locally roasted beans three (appx.) weeks ago. Comments welcome 

Click here for the video - as I do not know how to embed an instagram video into this reply thread.....


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks perhaps a bit too fast and jerky, maybe some channelling in the puck?


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Looks perhaps a bit too fast and jerky, maybe some channelling in the puck?


I think you might be spot on - the single basket is hard to master - argh!! Double basket never any issues, flows after 5-6 secs. and 30 secs to reach 60ml total. Same beans and everything.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Here is a new video.... Locally roasted ecological espresso beans from Stavanger Kaffebrenneri, bought at Helmer Te & Kaffe in Stavanger, Norway. They also grinded the beans in their Eureka grinder, as I am still waiting for my own Eureka Mignon. 14gr in double shot basket, aiming for 1:3 ratio for our cappucino which ran a little fast perhaps? Tasted good though  I let the video run to see how fast it came up to temp after running also. It is fast enough for me at least. Comments welcome as always


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Was a little fast that will be due to the ground beans as well.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Jony said:


> Was a little fast that will be due to the ground beans as well.


I agree, this will improve when I get my own grinder and can adjust from shot to shot, not bag to bag as today.....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Single baskets should be discontinued, or made illegal haha Go Double


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> Single baskets should be discontinued, or made illegal haha Go Double


They're fine if you have a 41mm tamper to go with them.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

While I am still waiting for my own Eureka Mignon, the shop was kind to lend me one of theirs.

So.....Locally roasted (just a few weeks old) ecological espresso beans from Stavanger Kaffebrenneri, bought at Helmer Te & Kaffe in Stavanger, Norway. 14gr in double shot basket, aiming for 1:2/3 ratio and 25 secs. Stopped video too fast but it came out excellent at 40 grams. Plenty of crema! A lot better when I got to adjust the grind setting myself than with store grinded beans


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

And another video... hope you do not think it is too many now, please let me know if so.

But first some pictures

The beans









The pre puck









Post puck









Lovely espresso









And now for the

14 gr. Espresso Malabar beans ground in the Eureka Mignon borrowed grinder. 25 seconds output for appx. 45ml. (1:3 ratio)


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

post deleted because I missed the second page.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Huge improvement in the crema now you're doing the grinding! Congratulations on that. I was just wondering why you're going for such a light weight 14g in the basket and not something more like say 18g? How is it tasting now?


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Banjoman said:


> Huge improvement in the crema now you're doing the grinding! Congratulations on that. I was just wondering why you're going for such a light weight 14g in the basket and not something more like say 18g? How is it tasting now?


Thanks! I just try and keep some parameters the same and change one thing at a time. The taste of the Malabar espresso is more smooth than the other italian style epresso beans I tried.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

More clumps than what Clumpety Clump got during the world Clumping championships. Very messy also..... I have two courses of action then, use a funnel and try the de-static´ing as advised by Eureka company (which I will not do with this borrowed Mignon).


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Pretty standard clumping from the Mignon if you ask me.

A simple dosing funnel cut from a yoghurt pot works well although some beans do build up static and the grinds jump around a bit.

Is there a link to Eureka advice on de static-ing?


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

StuartS said:


> Pretty standard clumping from the Mignon if you ask me.
> 
> A simple dosing funnel cut from a yoghurt pot works well although some beans do build up static and the grinds jump around a bit.
> 
> Is there a link to Eureka advice on de static-ing?


Eureka answer - "Well the current version of the Mignon could actually run 2 different diffusor of the coffee inside the product. If you want, you can remove the red shield of Eureka just in front of the product and after that, you can unscrew the screw to remove the chromed "nose". Thanks you can see a black part that is the diffusor. Please take a look at that and send us some photos of such part. Awaiting your kind feedback."

I will not do this with the borrowed Eureka grinder but with my own when I get it.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

erikh74 said:


> Eureka answer - "Well the current version of the Mignon could actually run 2 different diffusor of the coffee inside the product. If you want, you can remove the red shield of Eureka just in front of the product and after that, you can unscrew the screw to remove the chromed "nose". Thanks you can see a black part that is the diffusor. Please take a look at that and send us some photos of such part. Awaiting your kind feedback."
> 
> I will not do this with the borrowed Eureka grinder but with my own when I get it.


Be careful of the wires going to the switch when you take the front off. To say they're thin is a bit of an understatement.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Be careful of the wires going to the switch when you take the front off. To say they're thin is a bit of an understatement.


 Thanks for the tip, I also have a former rocket scientist as a colleague so will ask him of any out-of-this-world solutions. I kid you not!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

erikh74 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I also have a former rocket scientist as a colleague so will ask him of any out-of-this-world solutions. I kid you not!


did he work at Esrange?


----------



## Mradrock (Mar 8, 2018)

The 300 is very much on my research list . Out of interest how quiet is it? Size wise it's perfect for my kitchen but I need a quiet machine as I generally am up a lot earlier than my family and don't want wake everyone !,


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'd love to hear a comparison between Silvia and the 300


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mradrock said:


> The 300 is very much on my research list . Out of interest how quiet is it? Size wise it's perfect for my kitchen but I need a quiet machine as I generally am up a lot earlier than my family and don't want wake everyone !,


I'd recommend a rotary pump then matey - mechanika profi, quickmill etc


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Mradrock said:


> The 300 is very much on my research list . Out of interest how quiet is it? Size wise it's perfect for my kitchen but I need a quiet machine as I generally am up a lot earlier than my family and don't want wake everyone !,


Hard to say, I have not given it any thought to be honest. So then it does not bother me at least. But this is highly subjective. Perhaps there is an app to download that measures db?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'd recommend a rotary pump then matey - mechanika profi, quickmill etc


Or a plumbed-in lever


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Mradrock said:


> The 300 is very much on my research list . Out of interest how quiet is it? Size wise it's perfect for my kitchen but I need a quiet machine as I generally am up a lot earlier than my family and don't want wake everyone !,


Get a lever machine!

Seriously - the silent pouring is spooky at first but I wouldn't go back.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

rob177palmer said:


> Get a lever machine!
> 
> Seriously - the silent pouring is spooky at first but I wouldn't go back.


I agree id get a lever, I miss mine although grinding still makes a bit of a racket


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah - that bit's unavoidable


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> Yeah - that bit's unavoidable


Unless it's paired with a handgrinder.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Mradrock said:


> The 300 is very much on my research list . Out of interest how quiet is it? Size wise it's perfect for my kitchen but I need a quiet machine as I generally am up a lot earlier than my family and don't want wake everyone !,


Checked with an app on my Iphone (same works for Android) called DecibelX this morning - from 1m away it outputs 57dB. To me it is not noisy, nor have the wife mentioned that to be an issue.


----------



## Mradrock (Mar 8, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'd recommend a rotary pump then matey - mechanika profi, quickmill etc


Thanks for the advice - will check out the profi as like the look of the ECM machines.


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

FYI - This morning the PP300 went from 11 to 92 (deg Celcius) and the steam/hot water to the 1,2 bar set pressure in appx. 5 minutes total.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks pretty quiet to me


----------



## Mradrock (Mar 8, 2018)

kennyboy993 said:


> I'd recommend a rotary pump then matey - mechanika profi, quickmill etc


Mechanika Profi now bought ! Thanks for the reccomendation

. .


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Mradrock said:


> Mechanika Profi now bought ! Thanks for the reccomendation
> 
> . .


Lovely. Can we see a photo?


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

Finally the new Eureka Mignon Perfetto has arrived to complement my Pro300. It has the same finish and sits really well on the counter next to the Profitec. And I am absolutely amazed at the performance out of the box. This is one of the first grinds!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

looks really good


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

erikh74 said:


> Checked with an app on my Iphone (same works for Android) called DecibelX this morning - from 1m away it outputs 57dB. To me it is not noisy, nor have the wife mentioned that to be an issue.


Switched to the Profitec a week ago ans have to say the difference in noise very noticeable. Subjectively very quiet and much more pleasant sounding.

On a different note: has anyone already switched shower screens? I'd like to go for the 200im IMS one but can't figure out which one will fit.

Rancilio Silvia V2 | Auber PID | Tidaka Accurato 16g/22g basket | IMS 35um | Barista Hustle 58,5mm Tamper || Kalita Wave 185 | Hario V60 1 | Hario Woodneck | Aeropress || Madebyknock Aergrind | Baratza Sette 270 | Baratza Virtuoso || Hario scales ||


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

UPDATE - It is closing in on nearly a year of use with the Profitec Pro 300 - how has it fared? In short - this piece of equipment seems to be built like a tank and still looks as good as it did on day one. We have followed the instructions on cleaning and general care of the machine btw. It pulls consistent shots and the steam wand works flawlessly with good pressure all the time while using it to steam milk. The single and double portafilters and their respective holders are unchanged in their performance, as is the "setting" of the portafilter into the group head. Warm up time from tap water temperature to our preset 95 deg celcius is a matter of minutes and the machine is ready to go on both boilers. I highly recommend it.


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

erikh74 said:


> UPDATE - It is closing in on nearly a year of use with the Profitec Pro 300 - how has it fared? In short - this piece of equipment seems to be built like a tank and still looks as good as it did on day one.


Very happy to hear it is holding up it's performance after the first year. After the first weeks of using it I am also very impressed with the overall performance, especially heat up time and shot consistency.

One thing I have not yet come to terms with is the steam arm/tip. Being relatively short and on the left side of the machine it requires me to relearn my steaming technique which I acquired on machines (domestic and commercial) all having their (mainly used) steam arm in the right. But that is just me having to get used to it.

But the two hole steam tip is not performing great in my experience. I struggle to get a consistent vortex going and it is spurting blasts of air into the mix from time to time. I just ordered an aftermarket 1-hole and 3-hole tip. Let's see how this goes.

What steam tip do you have installed @erikh74?


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

ElPaulse said:


> What steam tip do you have installed @erikh74?


That which came with the machine


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

ElPaulse said:


> I just ordered an aftermarket 1-hole and 3-hole tip. Let's see how this goes.


Could you please share the link to the products mentioned? I could possibly buy and try just for comparison myself vs. the standard.


----------



## kken2007 (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought a IMS Cl 200 and it is perfectly fit.


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

erikh74 said:


> Could you please share the link to the products mentioned? I could possibly buy and try just for comparison myself vs. the standard.


I ordered the steam tips from Tidaka.

http:// https://www.tidaka.net/de/product.html?q=%2Fde%2Fzubehoer%2Fdampfduesen-dampflanzen%2Fdampfduese-tidaka-d1.html&info=1273

I'll post my feedback on fit and performance after I received and tested them.

I'm not sure yet which one is more suited. Single hole for higher steam velocity or triple hole for higher steam quantity and directing the vortex. Triple might be to much for the steaming capacity of the Pro300.


----------



## suvartet (Aug 5, 2018)

I found the stock 2 hole steam tip difficult as well. The expobar 1 hole steam tip has the same threading and I found that a lot easier (I came from a Gaggia with Silvia steam arm)


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

ElPaulse said:


> I ordered the steam tips from Tidaka.
> 
> I'll post my feedback on fit and performance after I received and tested them.
> 
> I'm not sure yet which one is more suited. Single hole for higher steam velocity or triple hole for higher steam quantity and directing the vortex. Triple might be to much for the steaming capacity of the Pro300.


So just received and installed the tips.

One Hole:










Three Hole:










The rubber O-rings fitted on the tips are too thick and need to be replaced by the original ones on the stock tip, with which they sit flush.

This is before:










I found the one hole tip to deliver a very nice whirlpool and foam. Seems to fit the steam power of the Pro300.

The three hole tip produced a more uneven distribution of air and larger bubbles.

One problem I am facing now is that the inner diameter of the tips is bigger than the stock tip, which does not allow the steam tube of the anti-burn wand to sit flush. This causes heating of and condensation in the steam wand.

Any suggestions on how to seal that up?


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

UPDATE - machine and everything works like a charm all the time every time now over a year and a half after purchase. We still make espresso and steam milk every day - gaskets holding up nicely and consistent shots are pulled with steady temperature. So if you are considering this machine.....there is nothing to think about - just buy it. Built like a tank, great design and will most likely outlast me with proper maintenance.


----------



## kaja69 (Mar 26, 2018)

I can only second that! Had mine for a bit more than 1½ year too and with my Ceado E37S it's a great set.


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

kaja69 said:


> I can only second that! Had mine for a bit more than 1½ year too and with my Ceado E37S it's a great set.


 That's the same set-up that I have which I've owned for over 4 years and it's been making great coffee daily with zero problems during all of that time.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

What's the heat up time on these gents?

Time from cold switch on to ready for espresso pull

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

It gets up to the temperature limit on the gauge pretty quickly (under 5 mins - see quote below from Profitec themselves when I emailed them to ask about it) but I find it needs another 5 mins or so to get the portafilter etc fully heat soaked and if you try a pour before that then it won't be optimum (comes out too fast is what I tend to find).

"The Pro 300 has a group head where the coffee boiler is attached on the top. Advantages to this boiler are very fast in heat up ( 4 minutes) as direct material contact. Not like as on an E61 group head where the group heads gets heated by water circulation. But the E61 group head has of course other advantages."


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

It is time for me to change the group/portafilter gasket on my Pro300. Does anyone know of fitting silicone gaskets to use?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ElPaulse said:


> It is time for me to change the group/portafilter gasket on my Pro300. Does anyone know of fitting silicone gaskets to use?


Same as e61, 8mm thick.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/22053-profitec-pro-300/?do=findComment&comment=303626

I'd strongly recommend you to get the Cafelat ones, which are made of silicone, are softer and will not bake into the group.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/cafelat-silicone-e61-group-head-gasket-8mm-red.html


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Same as e61, 8mm thick.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/22053-profitec-pro-300/?do=findComment&comment=303626
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks a lot. I'll give that a go then and order one up.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

Just a quick update:
Received and installed the new silicone gasket a few days ago and so far and am really happy with it. Gives locking in the portafilter a smoother feel.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Could anyone here be so kind and let me know the distance between the front of the front feet and the rear of the back feet on the Pro 300 please?

thank you!


----------



## erikh74 (Dec 25, 2017)

UPDATE - all works as it should, very uneventful (which is good!)


----------



## Osheac10 (Dec 19, 2021)

I wonder if everyone still has there machine. I think this has been the decisive moment for me. I think ill be ordering this machine. You all should get commission for all your help. Thanks guys.


----------

